# low magic woc and de vs high magic skaven



## ghazghkull-killyork (Jun 15, 2008)

how do we do this, the enemy always has one doom wheel, a plague furnase or 2, and about 4 magic users!

how do we win this?????? please help


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

Hellcannons work wonders, they cause terror (something skaven hate) they shoot causing automatic panic at -1 (-2 with doom totem), on top of that any terror causing nasties compound that with diabolic splendour causing many units to run away, just knock out the generals unit first then the rest will fall like leaves in the wind.

If you want to go the other route, take vlitch the curseling, no one takes him BUT.

Every time the enemy fails to cast a spell Vlitch gets bonus dispel dice equal to how many dice they used to try and cast, even magic heavy lists will tend to fail 2-3 spells at about 6 dice total, this means that your 'average' dispel pool will be about 10 dice with this guy alone, if you add in three level 2's you're looking at 13 dispel dice and about 18 power dice.

If you go low magic there's a few things you can do:
1. Scroll caddy (two dispel scrolls and 3 dice total)
2. Wrath of Khorne (MR 2 and 4+ ward versus magic put it with the unit with the doom totem as that will draw a lot of magic dice)
3. Most skaven spells are lightning based, kholek suneater causes all lightning spells within 12" to hit him instead and on top of that he will most likely slaughter everything he fights.
4. Collar of Khorne (I give it to my dragon as even if the enemy knows he has MR2 they will still try and blast him because he's such a threat).
5. Juggernaughts as a mount (they'll give the unit they're in MR 1).
6. Speed, fast armies take advantage of the fact that magic based armies need at least 2-3 turns minimum to get their points back, often 4 turns, relying on march blocking.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Take your own magic users! Chaos magic can go toe to toe with anyone elses. Take magic items like the infernal puppet, dispel staff etc

If you really want to go low magic go knornate giving units magic resistance, and hunt the wizards using hounds and horsemen


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

Barnster said:


> Take your own magic users! Chaos magic can go toe to toe with anyone elses. Take magic items like the infernal puppet, dispel staff etc
> 
> If you really want to go low magic go knornate giving units magic resistance, and hunt the wizards using hounds and horsemen


MoK doesn't give magic resistance anymore.


----------



## ghazghkull-killyork (Jun 15, 2008)

i know chaos magic is really good but i dont want to spend all the points taking the sorcerers as i would rather spend the points on other stuff


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

ghazghkull-killyork said:


> i know chaos magic is really good but i dont want to spend all the points taking the sorcerers as i would rather spend the points on other stuff


The key to a low magic army is target priority, you need fast movers which can quickly and efficiently move up and knock out enemy wizards. When your opponant is deploying, make sure you have the option to move up to where his mage will likely be, that way once it's on the table you can intercept it and knock it out quickly, if you take the lord level out his magic will suddenly go from a waterfall to a trickle, usually you will take the brunt of it for a turn or two, but after that it should be pretty much silenced.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

When i said khornate I meant thematically. Taking khornate magic items gifts etc that does give MR

Even if your fast movers are basic hounds you can shut down alot of offensive magic by just engaging the wizard in CC, hounds are often a match for wizards anyway


----------

